

Meet The Reversible USB Cable, Coming This Summer - hashx
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/meet-the-reversible-usb-cable-coming-this-summer/

======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool, I'm surprised it took so long, it isn't like making
'safe' non-polarized differential cables is particularly hard. I suppose the
connector housing needs a few more wires but as the lightning cable has shown
its pretty convenient.

